# Lancet and needle recommendations for toddler



## Shivles (Sep 8, 2016)

We've got a freestyle lancet and gluco rx fine point  needles now but after hanging around on here I realise there's different brands and something else might be better for LO.

I have an appointment with the doctor tomorrow morning to discuss it so if anyone has brands they've found to be better please let me know


----------



## Northerner (Sep 8, 2016)

Many of the members here (me included!) agree that the Accu Chek Fastclix or Multiclix are probably the best lancet devices to use. There are several depth settings and the lancets come in little drums of 6 which are totally contained so no chance of accidental prickings and very easy to change to the next lancet  They are made by Roche.


----------



## bilbie (Sep 8, 2016)

I use the accuchek softclick, but there are also a few suction style pens. There is stuff on youtube about this one.
https://www.mygenteel.com/


----------



## Shivles (Sep 9, 2016)

bilbie said:


> I use the accuchek softclick, but there are also a few suction style pens. There is stuff on youtube about this one.
> https://www.mygenteel.com/


That one looks really good but doubtful if doctor will give us one :/


----------



## bilbie (Sep 9, 2016)

No, it will be self funded. Like the Aussie system, they are penny pinchers.


----------



## Shivles (Sep 9, 2016)

Thankfully the doctor totally understood and changed her needles right away, I asked for fastclix but it wasn't on the system so she went for a word with the pharmacist and she is going to try and get us one and will give me a ring next week  if not ill see if the DSN can get us one


----------



## grovesy (Sep 9, 2016)

Hoping you get them soon and they work better for you!


----------



## Shivles (Sep 16, 2016)

Spoke with accucheck today and they're sending a new meter (mobile one) and a fastclix in the next week  

That was easier than I was expecting lol


----------



## Northerner (Sep 16, 2016)

Shivles said:


> Spoke with accucheck today and they're sending a new meter (mobile one) and a fastclix in the next week
> 
> That was easier than I was expecting lol


Great news


----------

